# How often can I dust my goats with python dust?



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

I clipped my goats and noticed they had something going on.. Wasn't sure if it was lice or mites.. A local breeder came and saw them and said it looked to be mites but might even be lice... Suggested that I try to python dust so I went to tractor supply today and bought some came home and dusted them and there stalls...how often can I dust them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do it every 2 weeks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have question about Python Dust , dont want to hyjack here but its about the topic in question. I have my two pregnant does in the barn in their own stall together and the others basically have the rest of the barn as their stall. Now , can I use the dust on the non-pregnant girls ?
Would it be OK if I dusted them in the morning and they were out all day until nightfall so its not "strong" on them ?
There is something really bothering these girls and i cant seem to get a handle on it. I have been using Equisect fly spray on them , but there are a couple that are really irritated by something and it worries me.
I hate to see a animal in any distress even if its just mildly ...
I have Valbazine and I know its not safe for the preggs , but that is my last shot at this and i hate to use it when they dont have worms.

Again , sorry if I hijacked 
Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I do it every 2 weeks.


All year? Or just during spring?


----------

